# Applet in Applet, geht das?



## hibbert (19. Mrz 2007)

Hi,
ich benutze zzt auf meiner Homepage das IRC-Applet von pjirc. 
Erfahrende User können sich bei dem Ding ja nun den Seitenquelltext angucken und schon können sie die Daten auslesen und manipulieren die sie nicht sehn sollen und ändern dürfen.

Meine Frage deshalb nun: wenn ich das pjirc-Applet auf eine HTML Seite packe, kann ich diese HTML Seite dann inkl dem Applet in ein eigenes Applet setzen, quasi ein Applet in einem Applet?

Eigentlich würde ich auch lieber ein eigenes IRC Applet schreiben, aber da ich mich noch nicht wirklich mit JAVA auskenne ist das für den Anfang wohl ein wenig hochgegriffen 

Deswegen such ich gerade nach alternativen und das is für mich gerade die einzig sinnvolle.

Kann mir da vllt wer weiterhelfen?

danke, hibbert.


----------



## AlArenal (19. Mrz 2007)

Er macht Dr. Hibbert alle Ehre und redet in fremden Zungen!

HTML-Seite in ein Applet setzen? Watt??


----------



## Wildcard (19. Mrz 2007)

Mal angenommen das würde funktionieren (was es nicht tut), was würde denn 'erfahrenen User' davon abhalten sich die URL aus dem Applet zu schnappen und dann dieses Applet zu dekompilieren?  :autsch:


----------



## hibbert (19. Mrz 2007)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Mal angenommen das würde funktionieren (was es nicht tut), was würde denn 'erfahrenen User' davon abhalten sich die URL aus dem Applet zu schnappen und dann dieses Applet zu dekompilieren?  :autsch:


ok solch erfahrende User hab ich net, binich jedenfalls der Meinung... Und wenn dann sind es nur die ganz guten, dann haben die eben glück gehabt....
aber da es nicht geht muss ich mir wohl was anderes einfallen lassen.... oder das ding selbst schreiben (haha der war gut ^^, ich habe mich im Forum schon ein wenig danach umgeschaut Verbindung zu einem IRC aufzubauen, doch bisher hat da noch nichts funktioniert. AUßerdem wäre es als n Applet doch schon schöner )

Vllt hat ja wer zum selberschreiben eines einfachen IRC Applets einen tipp 

hibbert


----------

